# Récupérer ses photos depuis un ipod ?



## Val Oche (19 Novembre 2008)

Coucou,

J'ai un ipod vidéo qui va partir en réparation (et donc avec une grande chance de revenir aussi blanc dedans que dehors...). J'ai donc récupéré musiques, vidéos, images... tout sauf les photos. Ce qui est bizarre d'ailleurs car les fichiers les plus protégés comme les musiques ont été les lus faciles à récupérer alors que les photos ont l'air d'être enfermées dans des fichiers à la mort moi le nud du type F1015_1.ithmb???

Apparement sur PC, il y aurait CopyTrans Photo qui permettrait de les récupérer sur l'ipod et de les mettre sur son PC mais je n'ai pas encore tester car je sui ssous Mac et je n'ai pas envie de sortir la grosse artillerie Licence  Parallel Desktop + Licence Windows ... Un peu cher pour quelques photos souvenir....

Vous connaissez une technique sur Mac qui le permettrait avant que je ne me lance dans le monde merveilleux de Windows ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)

Et en passant par iPhoto ?


----------



## fandipod (19 Novembre 2008)

Il est impossible de réaliser cette opréation.... DSL


----------



## asticotboy (19 Novembre 2008)

Impossible ?
Je pensais que, comme l'iPhone, lorsque l'on branchait l'iPod et qu'on lançait iPhoto, on pouvait alors récupérer les photos...


----------



## nickos (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Dans itunes, lorsque tu vas dans l'ipod (connecté donc...) sous l'onglet photo, coche "inclure les photos en pleine résolution".

Ca te permettra d'accéder à tes photos dans un dossier de l'ipod, comme dans un disque dur...
A chaque fois que tu inclus des photos sous iphoto ou un dossier précis, il synchronisera avec l'ipod...
Mais peut être sous mac, y a-til une autre solution...


----------



## Val Oche (20 Novembre 2008)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses. Je les garde sous le coude pour une prochaine fois. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout essayer, l'ipod est parti ce matin en réparation. 

Le seul truc que j'ai essayé : Lire les fichiers ithmb Iphoto, mais il me dit systématiquement que ces ficihers sont illisibles et le fichier photodatabase  qui est inclus dans le dossier photo de l'ipod est tout aussi inutilisable. 

Par contre, ce qui fonctionne bien (moyennant finance) c'est JuiceFile qui justement extraie les photos de ces fameux fichiers ithmb. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent gratuit.


voili, voilou.


bonne fin de semaine à tous.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

Si la case ci-dessous n'est pas cochée, l'iPOD ne contient que des miniatures des photos (iThumbs)


----------



## Val Oche (8 Janvier 2009)

Ok, merci pour l'info. Ça sera toujours utile pour une prochaine fois!


----------

